# Is this dial indicator worth $20



## cpd62 (Aug 17, 2013)

I got this Federal dial indicator at a garage sale.  It has a rectangular arm mount but no base.  It's a .0005 indicator.
What I think I really need is a plunger style indicator but I thought I was getting a tool that was in good shape that I'd probably use and it was probably a bit of an impulse buy.

Could anyone tell me if this is worth it and what type of jobs I can use it for?  I think it could do inside centering for holes.  Any other houghts.

Thanks,
Christian

PS: I mostly do woodworking and want something to set up my new (old) jointer and eventually want a metal lathe.


----------



## jgedde (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice indicator!  You got your money's worth!  That unit will fit all bases and holders that accept a standard dovetail mount.

When you get your metal lathe, you'll be glad you have it.  Yes it can be used to center over holes (although the front mount dial might be a nuisance for this) and much much more.

You might be able to set your planer knives with it as it stands.  Just push the probe down and bank the base of the indicator against your planer table.  Slowly sweep the probe across the blade to see if it's parallel to the table.  With a bit of thought you can also use it to set the depth of cut.

John


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 17, 2013)

great score on the test indicator!!!!
$20 is a bargain.

if for any reason it does not live up to what you need it to do, I would surely take it off your hands!!

mike)


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Aug 18, 2013)

This should be a real nice indicator to use. My favorite indicator is a Compac, 0.0005" with a large vertical dial like your Federal. I have a couple of 0.0001" Federals that have vertical dials, but they have a smaller face, and are harder for me to see.


----------



## cpd62 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks to all for the advice and encouragement. This will probably qualify as a tool gloat. I just got a mituytoyo height gauge from the same guy for $20. He had it a co-op store so it was a separate trip to go get it. But well worth it. As a guy who's slowly building a utilitarian tool collection this score should make the DTI much more handy.


----------



## metal2 (Aug 19, 2013)

you probly need a surafce gauge and some type of mount .
you can use it for jointer nives setting ,Table saw blade alightment .
There pleanty use in a wood shop 
I have a metal and wood shop i use mine all the time i have like 5 diffrent ones


----------

